# Flounder Gigging



## Fish for Fun (Jul 8, 2011)

Watch out for floundergigging.com - I went on a trip and  after $400 did not see the first flounder. Saw some mullett but i paid for flounder gigging not mullett. I could have went to the mullett wall on the St Johns if that was what i wanted. Not once did Capt Mac apologies nor did he even carry on a conversation with us. The last half of the four hour trip he drove around the edge of the grass and the three people on one side of the boat basically sat down as they could see nothing. The least that could have happended was an apology or something.


----------



## CAL (Jul 8, 2011)

Know nothing about Capt.Mac but have been floundering more times than I can remember when I was a teen.I never road in a boat since the water was too shallow for a boat.Never walked in water over knee deep either,because you couldn't see the bottom.Not going to tell you I caught lots of flounder either because I didn't but did catch some,some nights none.The fun to me was seeing the things in the ocean and getting a flounder every once in a while.I used a coleman lantern with 2 burners.Put aluminum foil on the inside 1/2 way around to make a reflector and keep the light out of my eyes.400 dollars,for what?


----------



## turkeyhunter78 (Jul 8, 2011)

*flounder gigging*

Man I read there rules for that and sounds like if you sneeze wrong on that boat they will cancel your trip.  I dont believe I will be ever using there services.  I know guides have to have ground rules for any services but seems like these guys are just out to make money and not care about there clients.  Also seems like they are just looking for any reason to cancel your trip and take your money.


----------



## speechless33759 (Jul 9, 2011)

I would be pretty ticked after paying $400 for a night boat ride to look at mullet.


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 10, 2011)

CAL said:


> Know nothing about Capt.Mac but have been floundering more times than I can remember when I was a teen.I never road in a boat since the water was too shallow for a boat.Never walked in water over knee deep either,because you couldn't see the bottom.Not going to tell you I caught lots of flounder either because I didn't but did catch some,some nights none.The fun to me was seeing the things in the ocean and getting a flounder every once in a while.I used a coleman lantern with 2 burners.Put aluminum foil on the inside 1/2 way around to make a reflector and keep the light out of my eyes.400 dollars,for what?



Sounds like you came from the same old school as me.

FFF, sorry about the bad experience. Try the old school stuff, Cal laid it all out. May want to add a pull tire tube with a iced cooler to keep the fish fresh and the drinks cold.


----------



## GAMEBRED1 (Jul 11, 2011)

i was actually going to book a trip with him. thanks for the info.


----------



## Fish for Fun (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad I could save you some money.


----------



## CAL (Jul 11, 2011)

BradMyers said:


> May want to add a pull tire tube with a iced cooler to keep the fish fresh and the drinks cold.



Now that is a worth while idea right there.We always pulled a small aluminum boat along.The tube sounds much better.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm sorry you had a bad trip! Thanks for the heads up on the info! I think I have seen him advertise on Craigslist! You need to tell anybody and everybody who will listen!!!!!

Get the word out as much as you can!


----------



## captainhook (Jul 13, 2011)

I know another guy that runs a gigging boat and he said the last couple weeks have been slow. He took a bunch of kids the other night and they got 12.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Jul 13, 2011)

CAL said:


> Know nothing about Capt.Mac but have been floundering more times than I can remember when I was a teen.I never road in a boat since the water was too shallow for a boat.Never walked in water over knee deep either,because you couldn't see the bottom.Not going to tell you I caught lots of flounder either because I didn't but did catch some,some nights none.The fun to me was seeing the things in the ocean and getting a flounder every once in a while.I used a coleman lantern with 2 burners.Put aluminum foil on the inside 1/2 way around to make a reflector and keep the light out of my eyes.400 dollars,for what?




Yup, that's how I did it.............


----------



## FOD (Jul 13, 2011)

The wind had had me messed  up recently,but as far as that guy goes,I've heard the same thing from several different reliable sources.


----------



## Curtis (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, just reading their terms and conditions was enough to scare the heck out of me.  I've never seen conditions like that.  Good thing they are all about providing a good experience for their clients!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2011)

Curtis said:


> Wow, just reading their terms and conditions was enough to scare the heck out of me.  I've never seen conditions like that.  Good thing they are all about providing a good experience for their clients!





X2!!!  Can't believe their terms and conditions???  I believe if you were to poot on that boat they cancel your trip and keep your money!!!


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Aug 7, 2011)

After reading all their T & C, I can tell you they will never get a call from me.  I love that "captain's sole discretion" catch all phrase.  You miss a fish and say a curse word and he can decide you are rude or disorderly and cancel your trip.  One of your fishing buddies forgets his ID at the hotel or something and he cancels your trip and keeps all your money.  Keeping half your money even if you cancel over 90 days prior to your charter date....what a crock.  But they are good a covering their behind with the line "Client satisfaction is not guaranteed for our trips".  I'm surprised they stay in business.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 7, 2011)

captainhook said:


> I know another guy that runs a gigging boat and he said the last couple weeks have been slow. He took a bunch of kids the other night and they got 12.



Well apparently with Captain Mac, "August 2011 flounder giggling is SIZZLING RED HOT!!"  On another part of the website it states "All year around Flounder Gigging is Sizzling Red HOT!"

So if I ever book a gigging trip it'll have to be with somebody that advertises "It's been freezing cold slow!!"


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Aug 7, 2011)

I live in Jacksonville and hear about this charter. Never heard anything bad about them before. If he continues to act like what happened to you though, I cant see many people using him. The least he could have done was to talk to you and explain why it wasn't a good night. Every night isn't a great one and an apology goes a long way when people are spending money.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow! Just read the terms and conditions, no way I would ever book a charter with this guy. No alcohol for 12hrs before a charter? No cameras? Search my bags and make me empty my pockets? Who does this fool think he is?

If you're rained out he reschedules within 7 days and you have to go or you lose your money?  What if you're just in the area on vacation and gone by then?


----------



## BradMyers (Aug 9, 2011)

That's insane, I can't even see how this guy stays in business. Can't even bring a camera to photo the moments & yet he can record you to turn you into the law. Say's you must pay for any cig burns or baccy juice but wants to search you for tobacco. YEA RIGHT!


----------



## Avid Hunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I went too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But the flounder was gigged By Capt.Mac. He never gave us a chance.In the first 15 min he gigged one and gave my girl the gigge and took advatage of the photo op....lol
My children stood for 4 hours ready to gigge!!!!!!!!!!!
This man has done this to many people and takes there money and spoils the highlights of a Vacations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Floudergigginghttp
Did you get the big fake smile also, that made you want to rip his face off?


----------



## erock (Aug 22, 2011)

Your first warning should have been the hat....


*"Spalding get your foot off the boat!" *


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Aug 22, 2011)

erock said:


> Your first warning should have been the hat....
> 
> 
> *"Spalding get your foot off the boat!" *



I think I might get you a hat like that! It helps if people forget who the Captain is!


----------



## erock (Aug 22, 2011)

Christmas is coming up and they have them at West Marine..


----------



## Avid Hunter (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks, but no HATS Please !                                                        I've got to reless this anger and don't need a hat to remind me of him! This was just to much and I'm glad Jax is not my home.
If he did not live there it would be a great place to live!!!!


----------

